# Epic song lyrics



## Æxitosus (May 11, 2009)

what are some lyrics where every time you hear it you want to sit down and just think "Oh my God (or Satan, respectively), That is fucking epic!"

a couple that come to mind for me - 

Architect - Collapse the War Engine
"_The reminders are the trademarks.
The accounts of being dragged through unescorted hell.
Told by the innocent passerby that did not embrace the great machine.
The destroyer of human understanding._"
I'm not even sure if that makes sense, but it's epic as hell.

Machine Head - Beautiful Mourning
"_This lifetime in sorrow
God let the angels die
This is our last goodbye
In love and death we cry
Our last goodbye._"

Dimmu Borgir - Lepers Among Us (a spoken part)
"_Satan was there. 
Satan was real to me. 
And Satan called himself...god._"

so what about you? Got any epic song lyrics up your sleeve?


----------



## troyguitar (May 11, 2009)

Rhapsody and DragonForce songs


----------



## Harris (May 11, 2009)

*Bloodbath - Eaten*

I've had one desire since I was born
To see my body ripped and torn
To see my flesh devoured before my eyes
Only for you , I volunteer as a human sacrifice

[Chorus]
Carve me up, slice me apart
Suck my guts and lick my heart
Chop me up, I like to be hurt
Drink my marrow and blood for dessert
EATEN... 
My one desire, my only wish is to be-
EATEN... 
The longer I live the more I'm dying to feel the pain
EATEN... 
I would do anything to be-
EATEN... 
My one desire, my only wish is to be-
EATEN...

I finally found you, my personal slaughter
As an appetizer,I let you taste my daughter
Call me sick but this is what I need
My only purpose here is for you to feed

[Chorus]
Carve me up, slice me apart
Suck my guts and lick my heart
Chop me up, I like to be hurt
Drink my marrow and blood for dessert
EATEN... 
My one desire, my only wish is to be-
EATEN... 
The longer I live the more I'm dying to feel the pain
EATEN... 
I would do anything to be-
EATEN... 
My one desire, my only wish is to be-
EATEN...

Desecrate me
Tear me limb from limb
Eviscerate me
Chew me to death

EATEN... 
My one desire, my only wish is to be-
EATEN... 
The longer I live the more I'm dying to feel the pain
EATEN... 
I would do anything to be-
EATEN... 
My one desire, my only wish is to be-
EATEN...


----------



## Æxitosus (May 11, 2009)

i was kinda hoping you people would just pick part of a song, not write up the whole thing...


----------



## poopyalligator (May 12, 2009)

"you fucking liar, tell me the truth, do the world a favor, stop cutting your arms and slit your throat" from the song heartless by A Day To Remember.


----------



## arktan (May 12, 2009)

Hypocrisy - A thousand lies


> I don't know what you're looking for.
> I don't know why you keep on crawling back for more.
> Erase and rewind.
> Your life is gone.
> ...






Death - 1000 eyes (that was written in 95 !)



> To the left and to the right
> From behind - they're out of sight
> Plunging into a new found
> Age of advanced observeillance
> ...






Dark Tranquility - Where death is most alive




> This is a ghost town
> Alive with the echoes of failures fled
> Lit up by shining faces,
> That parade these streets
> ...


----------



## Cadavuh (May 12, 2009)

Not much of a lyric man. Tools lyrics are always awesome though. Actually a lot of progressive bands seem to have awesome lyrics.


----------



## thesimo (May 12, 2009)

The enforcer, looking for more women to torture 
Walk up to the cutest girl and Charlie Horse her 
Sorry Portia, but what&#8217;s Ellen DeGeneres 
Have that I don't, are you telling me tenderness? 
Well I can be as gentle and as smooth as a gentleman 
Give me my ventolin inhaler and 2 xenedrine 
And I'll invite Sarah Palin out to dinner then 
Nail her, 'Baby say hello to my little friend'

pure epicness itself


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 12, 2009)

Chorus:
What can make you move chihuahua
Can you feel the groove chihuahua
What can make you dance chihuahua
Ohh, chihuahua
What can make you sing chihuahua
Take it and you'll you win chihuahua
What can bring you joy chihuahua
Ohh, chihuahua
What can make you shout chihuahua
What it's all about chihuahua
What can bring you love chihuahua
Ohh, chihuahua

Verse 1:
I'm walking in the street and the moon shines bright
A little melody is spinning on my mind tonight
I gotcha it's the song about chihuahua
Yeah, that's cool alright ( chihuahua )
It means fun - and a life without sorrow
Feels young - when you think about tomorrow
Say yo - when you're about to freak out
Just go, and then shout it out loud

Verse 2:
I'm driving in my car looking for a parking space
There it is my place, someone else wins the race
No, I give up, today is not my day
But then I take a deep breath and say
Calm down - when you're about to go crazy
Turn around - and feel as fresh as a daisy
Just run - because it's time to go
Have fun, and let the whole world know ( chihuahua )

Bridge:
Chihuahua here, chihuahua there
Everybody wants it everywhere
Sing it loud and life can be so easy


----------



## Dan (May 12, 2009)

"When he was a young warthog

WHEN I WAS A YOUNG WARTHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOG"

lion king soundtrack

and also

"looking into the mirror, but i dont really think i need to reflect"

Liquid by mnemic


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (May 12, 2009)

"Shine, glorious we run
We stare into the blackened sky
Save the last command
The virtue blinding
So far beyond the sun
Still burning with the fire inside
Once alone again
Silence stands for our last journey home"

Fuck yah.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (May 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Chorus:
> What can make you move chihuahua
> Can you feel the groove chihuahua
> What can make you dance chihuahua
> ...


 
Hahaha, I really hope your kidding 



As for myself, Ill type up some ones I was working on with my band, but Ill do it later as they are at home.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 12, 2009)

nah, the Chihuahua lyrics are EPIC


----------



## WhitechapelCS (May 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> nah, the Chihuahua lyrics are EPIC


 
Haha  


*CoughCough*


You know what I noticed too? Your list of "For fans of" keeps growing in regards to your band Haha.
Speaking of, any plans to come to the U.S. in the future?


----------



## jymellis (May 12, 2009)

first thing that comes to mind when you ask for epic lyrics is FNM.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 12, 2009)

haha yeah it grew a little recently, I had a moment where I realised I was dumb for forgetting to mention some bands that I should've mentioned. when we start putting new songs up, it'll probably grow again too 

US tour? won't be happening this year, maybe 2010


----------



## WhitechapelCS (May 12, 2009)

Damn, I can wait though!


----------



## MikeH (May 12, 2009)

Face down
Obey to who is ordering:
God and master
Each one of us has someone to please
Work more, faster, the show, it must go on
Work more, spend more
Happiness is one purchase away

We live our lives like if our condition would be just a phase
In wait of some kind of recognition that will surely not come
As for me, I had enough

From now on,
Never more
From now on,
Never more

Work more, buy more, spend more, then rot in peace
Work more, buy more
Trying to buy happiness
Vicious circle, I put an end to this vicious circle
Will this end only once I'm dead?

And so we'll live in blood sweat and tears:
No love no hate
And so we'll die: bound to happen
I won't die the same

Conscious
Happiness can't be bought
No respect can be found in a system based on our craze or the superfluous
Happiness can't be bought
Dignity is coming back as I swear to myself now:

From now on,
Never more
From now on,
Never more

Beneath the Massacre - 'Never More'


----------



## Petef2007 (May 12, 2009)

"Live to win!!
Till you die!!
Till the light dies in your eyes!!
Live to win!!
Take it all!!
Just keep fighting till you fall!!"

Those are lyrics to WIN to.

"you claimed all this time that you would die for me -
Why then, are you so suprised to hear your own eulogy?"
Tool, Eulogy


----------



## MikeH (May 12, 2009)

And another BTM song entitled 'Reign of Terror':

Witness my empowerment
Witness my rise and your fall; your fall

I can now hope for a tomorrow
A new horizon is opening before my eyes
Personal emancipation
Now free of past alienation
I can now hope for a tomorrow
A new horizon is opening before my eyes
Personal emancipation
Now free
Ending my suffering

Ending my suffering

These chains that held me back for years are now tight around your neck
And I laugh at your pain
As your face is turning blue
All these years I've been waiting for this moment to arrive and it feels better than I expected
I'm finally breaking free
These chains that held me back for years are now tight around your neck
And I laugh at your pain
As your face is turning blue
All these years I've been waiting for this moment to arrive and it feels better than I expected
I'm finally breaking free

Witness my rise and your fall

I can now hope for a tomorrow
A new horizon is opening before my eyes
Personal emancipation
Now free of past alienation
I can now hope for a tomorrow
A new horizon is opening before my eyes
Personal emancipation
Now free
Ending my suffering

Your reign of terror ends as mine begins
Your reign of terror ends as mine begins
Your reign of terror ends as mine begins
Your reign of terror ends as mine begins

Basically any of their lyrics you look up are bound to be of epic proportions.


----------



## Varcolac (May 12, 2009)

Propagandhi: Iteration said:


> so you will spend the rest,
> of your days drenched in sweat,
> with your face drawn in a rictus,
> of terror as you remove,
> ...





Emperor: With Strength I Burn said:


> Upon these seas,
> wherein I drowned so many times,
> I scatter the ashes of destiny.
> Still my flames are in hunger.
> ...



Political thrash-punk and epic black metal. Mmm. Good lyrics either way. They're more epic in the context of the rest of the songs, but I don't really want to post all the lyrics for an eight-minute song.


----------



## 7stringabuser (May 12, 2009)

Whitechapel's "Possession"
We are the disease that spreads amongst this filthy race
Collect the dust of the ones who have fallen to the lies
It is your last resort to a wretched memory
Take this life for granted and hold it tight
For we have you all under control because
We are the disease
Man will inspire the words of a new era of corruption
God damn you all

Whitechapel's "The Somatic Defilement"
By these words I am one with the dead
And with this Ive claimed the one which Im wed
Until death do us part. Well rot hand in hand.

The Black Dahlia Murder's "Deathmask Divine"
no
no its not the end
forever you'll be in my arms
I could never let you go
my darling cold and blue
I wonder are you dreaming still
spread eagle blood removed
I weave the sucking trocar
beneath your bruising skin
tonight I'll lay beside you darling in necromantic sin

The Black Dahlia Murder's "To A Breathless Oblivion"
beyond those cursed stars above
lies the answer that I seek
on the backs of bullets rides my name
longing to kiss my cheek
resentfully decline
retire this hated life
without guilt I break these veins
carved with salvation's knife


----------



## WhitechapelCS (May 12, 2009)

7stringabuser said:


> Whitechapel's "Possession"
> We are the disease that spreads amongst this filthy race
> Collect the dust of the ones who have fallen to the lies
> It is your last resort to a wretched memory
> ...


 

You and I good sir, would get along very well. No homo. 

I might be moving to NC in a year or so, we should jam!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 12, 2009)

the lyrics on Nocturnal are awesome, and so are the lyrics on Genesis


----------



## WhitechapelCS (May 12, 2009)

^


----------



## liamh (May 12, 2009)

Idc, I'm gonna copy a whole song, because its ALL epic:
Opeth-Godheads lament
Marauder
Staining the soil, midst of stillness
Beloved fraternity to an end
Red eyes probe the scene
All the same
Stilted for the beholder
Depravity from the core
Handcarved death in stoneladen aisles

I hide the scars from my past
Yet they sense my (mute) dirge
This is when it all falls apart
White hands grasping for straws

Sly smile, poisoned glare behind
Undisguised manmade nova
Mute cry, don't dare to tread
Searing beams tracking you down

Adoring what never has been
Some will bring with them all they have seen

Searching my way to perplexion
The gleam of her eyes
In that moment she knew

Thought I could not leave this place
On this imminent day
As I've reached the final dawn
To what's gone astray
What would they care if I did stay
No-one would know
What would they care if I did stay
No-one should know

Thought I could not leave this place
On this imminent day
As I've reached the final dawn
To what's gone astray
What would they care if I did stay
No-one would know
What would they care if I did stay
No-one should know

Still brooding, soothing calm
That rigid, twisted face
Blank godhead, tear my name
Lost virtue, frantic lust

Sly smile, poisoned glare behind
Undisguised manmade nova
Mute cry, don't dare to tread
Searing beams tracking you down

Adoring what never has been
Some will bring with them all they have seen

Searching my way to perplexion
In crumbling faith I saw her
Bearing her pain in the wilderness
The gleam of her eyes
In that moment she knew


----------



## Æxitosus (May 12, 2009)

another song that just came to mind, Isla Del Sol by The Ocean



> Sometimes it all seems so tasteless.
> We carry on just the same, regardless.
> My heart is hollow.
> All I feel, so shallow.
> ...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 12, 2009)

Cynic lyrics for the win.


CYNIC COSMOS LYRICS
I long to live with some celestial beings
to adore in silence blissful friends
gliding into constellations of their smiles
melting into shining eyes

chant away
the cosmos grace
born inside the lotus gold

to be at the feet of celestial artists
close to the brush of their cosmic strokes
churning whispers into melodies of psalm
in timeless rhythms, blessed tones

chant away
the cosmos grace
born inside the lotus gold

I can live this revelation
with magnified devotion
magnified devotion
magnified devotion...

"Divine mother
Free my mind from all obstacles of delusion
And lead me safely to thy shores of fulfillment
Awaken within me increasing strength, positive
thinking, courage, faith
And above all fill my heart
With thine unconditional love
With thine unconditional joy"

I want to be closer to higher beings
near to touch those divine companions
gathering joyfully from the nether world
as I go through the portal's fold


----------



## Scootman1911 (May 13, 2009)

Petef2007 said:


> "Live to win!!
> "you claimed all this time that you would die for me -
> Why then, are you so suprised to hear your own eulogy?"
> Tool, Eulogy



I love those lines too


----------



## groph (May 13, 2009)

Demon Burger - The Maelstrom Mephisto (the epic Vortex part)

Dwell in depths of the darker self at any shore of infinity
And watch the relentless paint the soil black
What is being formed echoes throughout eternity
As the painter chooses color no more

Alestorm - Captain Morgan's Revenge

At sunrise we will dance the hempen jig
So raise up your pint of rum and take another swig
The curse of Captain Morgan has led us to this fate
So have no fear and don't look back, the afterlife awaits


----------



## sevenstringj (May 13, 2009)

I seldom bother with liner notes. To me, death metal vocals are like another instrument. But I just love these, from the album Pierced from Within, "Thrones of Blood."

They... want... me... to... be part
Of... this... world... they... have cre-
a-... ted, I... say... fuck you
Don't... tell... me... how... to liiiiiiive!

And,

Disorder scars my mind
With killing fascination
My tasks are far from done
Everything must DIIIIIIIIE!!!


----------



## Stitch (May 13, 2009)

From A Second Story Window - These Lights Above Us

[PASTOR STEELE:]
crumble down oh symbol on high, this world is no more
feel the warmth of horses breath on your neck
kiss the flames of Loki's blade
then you might be able to understand what has really happened
there is nothing more, only dark
we have lost everything, this well has run its course
I feel so betrayed. As if I am going to be murdered by the air I breathe, the ground I walk on, and this water that cleanses me.
We can leave our legacy to the cockroaches
do you see those lights ahead? Can you see them?
They are angels sent to kill us
they are the angels of death

[TRISHNA:]
...but the dead.

[PASTOR STEELE:]
No. The dead only whisper their words.


----------



## PnKnG (May 13, 2009)

What 
No Sabaton yet 

Looks like I have to chance that. 

*Birds Of War*

The priesthood is trembling
the five knights of light has betrayed mankind
Now known as the dark ones
we strike down on earth with powers from hell

We ride on the wind we ride through the sky
like unholy birds of war we fly
we bring agony and insanity
Once blessed by the light now serving the night
and soon cursed by every man on earth
We follow our lust, in no god we trust

Come join us
Leave this world behind and you will find satisfaction
fight on our side you cannot hide from us forever more

Once greeted as heroes
now treated as foes wherever we go
Recruiting more warriors
the hordes of undead march on our command

Now mankind will pay from this very day
every man on earth will curse his birth
We spread fear and pain resistance in vain
We march in the dark your kind is our mark
avoid the daylight in dark we fight
We'll control your souls you'll end up like ghouls

*Metal Machine*

I have a phobia
A fear of the dark
Afraid to shoot strangers
The animal talks

Guns scare me shitless
But love gun's my friend

The sentinel's coming
But is this the end

Riding on this crazy train
I'm going paranoid
Watch me lose my mind
And break the law

I'm a metal machine
It's close to midnight and
He's barking at the moon
I'm a metal machine
the rainbow in the dark is shining

I'm only metal machine
It's close to midnight and
He's barking at the moon
I'm a metal machine
The kings of metal ride the sky

Is this st. anger
The ultimate sin
Or have I really
A black knight within

The gates of Babylon
Are open and wide
Shout at the devil
There's nowhere to hide

Fighting for the world to keep
The wild child in it's cage
Broke my metal heart
Against the wall

I'm a metal machine
It's close to midnight and
He's barking at the moon
I'm only metal machine
the rainbow in the dark is shining
I'm a metal machine
It's close to midnight and
He's barking at the moon
Come touch my metal machine
The kings of metal ride the sky

*Metal Crüe*

Take some venom and accept
That you won't see Nazareth
The rainbow leads you home

Warrior sent to milky way
UFO shooting gamma ray
A riot of destruction

Watch the rockbitch go down, vixen spread

When the priest killed a maiden in the metal church
Armored saints and warlocks watched the slaughter
Rage of the slayer forced the pretty maids
To kiss the Queen in crimson glory

You were born a motorhead
Bike's in flames you race ahead
U do the Kansas rush

Racing with the motley crew
Annihilator chasing you
With guns and burning roses

Status quo has been reached, wasps unleashed

Take a skyride with me, then you'll see


----------



## cosmicamnesia (May 13, 2009)

"vultures gather at the grave of a man who has yet to die; ravenous, they wait for meat; the man plummets deep inside of himself when touched with fate's cold hands, in the realization of his impending demise; he begins to squirm violently as his flesh twists beyond the point of breaking; his mind the assailant, his body the victim....
into his grave he is absorbed, smiling as he fades away...the vultures then turn to and devour each other in the frustration of losing a meal...and with only one left standing, it and it's surroundings are summarily vaporized as the masses of brain-dead birdwatchers gather and weep at the scene..."


"being human has lost it's glamour
birth.life.death.repeat.
inspiration as rare as happiness; shadows my only friends
mesmerised by an immobile skein of tangled nerves
protruding from me outwards
my curiosity overpowers fear and pain; and drives me to disconnect
my cold gaze has finally gained response; conversing with my own reflection
the mirror reaches out to me and my mind is briefly freed...
back into the real world...trampled by the vicious crowds of solitude
I am the soil beneath me
I am the seed from which i grew
greeted at the gates by the king of time unbound
he breaks the hourglass; humanoid deathcode undeciphered
to be human is nothing; to be human is unreal
my blood keeps flowing; my mind manipulated by what is no longer life"


----------



## jaredowty (May 14, 2009)

Hey comrade
What will it be like on the day that we face our mortal life
We're all given the misfortune of loss
But that's a gift we call impermanence

We don't own our work
We don't own the Earth at all

We're eternal Nunc Stans soldiers
The eternal warriors

We're accountants in the firm of life
Entrusted with a body, heart and mind
Hey comrade, did I love well?
Have I learned to live moment to moment?

We don't own our work
We don't own the Earth
We don't own our minds
We don't own anything at all

We're eternal Nunc Stans soldiers
The eternal warriors

It was not death
It was not life
It was love...


----------



## Crometeef (May 14, 2009)

Opeth - Night and the Silent Water
Am I like them?
Those who mourn and turn away
Those who would give anything
To see you again
If only for another second

New Dream Theater track 
I walk into the club looking kinda sexy now,
I see these shorties in the corner, they started making out, They pull their panties down, and take their pants off, then they started getting freaky on the dance floor. Shake it mommy, give it to me, like you need some love, I've got some bottles in the caddy we can open up, let's get drunk tonight, baby we don't have to fuck, and bring your friend along, maybe we can have some fun.

Chrous:
Let's get freaky now, let's get fucking freaky now X4

Verse two:
I got these bitches all tipsy, trying to sex me, I know they want it alcoholics are some sex freaks, This X and cronic gots me wanting to get messy, so let's get messy girl, come on let's go get messy girl. Come on bitch you know you want this, that hardcore shit, make you feel the toxic, versaoe, rolex watches, bently coups with the 20's dropping, convertible top and the wheels that spin, I can taste that ice when my grill is in, if you want me baby, fill me in, cause I don't waste my time with lesbians.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 14, 2009)

*The first verse and chorus of Acumen Nation's "Fanglorious":*
It's a glorious downpour for me
Like I'm swallowing down all the horror in you
It's a glorious downpour for me
Like I'm guzzling down all the anguish in you

Finally reached the point when.. no turning back again
Once you bite it's all right
Nothing ever tastes the same my friend...
I don't care for all the lore, the first tale was a bore
Blood is just for the start, I want your whole system
And of course your heart... will beat with mine



*16Volts "Cables & Wires":
*We like the fast vibration,
We like the face to face,
We like the pulsing square wave, 
We like the thundering bass.

We like the hard distortion,
We like the 80HZ wound,
We like the oscillation, 
We like the stereo sound.

Oh yes it is nice in this place
I could live like a king in outer space.
The only promise is a world of desire.
I fell in love with cables and wires.

I like the coloration, 
I like the sonic design,
I like amplification,
I like the division of time.

And when you open your eyes,
It's so amazing to find 
All your life you've been primed 
To make a sequence so fine.

Oh yes it is nice in this place
I could live like a king in outer space.
The only promise is a world of desire.
I fell in love with cables and wires.



*16Volt's "Happy Pill":*
You are the one and only
You make this union holy
You drain the world so lonely
I'm overcome by the way we feel
Take
Build
Losing everything
Pain
Stay
Through this again
Wait
Shape
Turn into you
Safe
Place
I'm down in my head
I watch the light reject you
I beg the truth from its hue
I watch your shape move circles
I'm watching its spell play out
As I feel
Take
Build
Losing everything
Pain
Stay
Through this again
Wait
Shape turn into you
Safe
Place
I'm down in my head
I need you now
I'm down in my head
Happy pill is fixing my head


----------



## Dan (May 14, 2009)

The Cartoons - Witchdoctor

Hey Witch Doctor - give us the magic words! 
Alright you go ooo eee oo ah ah ting tang walla walla bing bang 

Alright! 

Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ting tang walla walla bing bang 
Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ting tang walla walla bang bang 

Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ting tang walla walla bing bang 
Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ting tang walla walla bang bang 

Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ting tang walla walla bing bang 
Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ting tang walla walla bang bang 

Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ting tang walla walla bing bang 
Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ting tang walla walla bang bang 

I told the Witch Doctor I was in love with you 
I told the Witch Doctor I was in love with you 
And the Witch Doctor he told me what to do 
He told me 

Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ting tang walla walla bing bang 
Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ting tang walla walla bang bang 

Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ting tang walla walla bing bang 
Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ting tang walla walla bang bang 

Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ting tang walla walla bing bang 
Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ting tang walla walla bang bang 

I told the Witch Doctor you didn't love me true 
I told the Witch Doctor you didn't love me nice 
And then the Witch Doctor he gave me this advice 

Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ting tang walla walla bing bang 
Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ting tang walla walla bang bang 

Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ting tang walla walla bing bang 
Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ting tang walla walla bang bang 

You can keep your love from me just like you were a miser 
And I'll admit it wasn't very smart 
So I went out and found myself a guy that's so much wiser 
And he taught me the way to win your heart 

Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ting tang walla walla bang bang 

Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ting tang walla walla bing bang 
Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ting tang walla walla bang bang 

Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ting tang walla walla bing bang 
Ooo eee oo ah ah 
Ting tang walla walla bang bang!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 14, 2009)

^ win


----------



## Excalibur (May 14, 2009)

Oh i oh
Oh i oh
Oh i oh
Oh i oh
Oh i oh
Oh i oh
Oh i oh
Oh i oh
Oh i oh

Battles - Tonto.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 14, 2009)

*Breaking Benjamin - Evil Angel:
*Hold it together, birds of a feather
Nothing but lies and crooked wings
I have the answer spreading the cancer
You are the faith inside me

No, don't leave me to die here
Help me survive here alone
No, don't remember, remember

Put me to sleep, evil angel
Open your wings, evil angel

I'm a believer, nothing could be worse
All these imaginary friends
Hiding betrayal, driving the nail
Hoping to find a savior

No, don't leave me to die here
Help me survive here alone
Don't surrender, surrender

Put me to sleep, evil angel
Open your wings, evil angel
Fly over me, evil angel
Why can't I breathe, evil angel?

Put me to sleep, evil angel
Open your wings, evil angel
Fly over me, evil angel
Why can't I breathe, evil angel?



*Spineshank - Asthmatic:
*It starts to tear me down 
Destroyed by what I create 
It left the nerve exposed 
Feels like a lost cause 
Frustration's all I have left 
It's what reduced me to this 
Turned me against myself 
It's still a lost cause 

I can't keep doing this to myself 
But it's the only way to forget who I am 

Your disability 
Kept pushing me away 
It went beneath what's so real to me 
And threw it all away 
I underestimated 
The lengths that you would have gone 
To deny who you are 
You threw it all away

I will keep doing this to myself

'Cause it's the only way to forget who I am 

I never wanted your help
I never needed your help

This failure has to be all mine all mine now
I'll turn my back on myself 
If it's my only way out 
It can only help me if it hurts 

I won't give into, I won't give into... 
I won't become one with your lies

I never wanted your help 
I never needed your help 
This failure has to be all mine all mine now 
I'll turn my back on myself 
If it's my only way out 
I'm too tired to feel anything anyway 

I will keep doing this to myself 
'Cause it's the only way to forget who I am 

I never wanted your help 
I never needed your help 
This failure has to be all mine all mine now 
I'll turn my back on myself 
If it's my only way out 
I'm too tired to feel anything anyway 

I have become one with your lies


----------



## Crometeef (May 14, 2009)

"A little bit of Monica in my life, 
A little bit of Erica by my side. 
A little bit of Rita's all I need, 
A little bit of Tina's all I see. 
A little bit of Sandra in the sun, 
A little bit of Mary all night long. 
A little bit of Jessica here I am, 
A little bit of you makes me your man!!!!!!!! "

quite epic back in the day. i'm quite teh brootalz


----------



## Curt-Platt (May 14, 2009)

Black Dahlia Murder - Climatic Degradation

Chorus-
Climactic degradation 
rapture in blood achieved
suffocate them rip them rape them make them fucking scream 
orgasmic mutilation on terror I do feed
annihilate this bastard race I'll make them bleed for me


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (May 14, 2009)

Not sure how epic was intended but I chose story wise.

*Amon Amarth - Guardians of Asgaard*
Standing firm against all odds
Guarding the most sacred home
We protect the realm of gods
Our destiny is carved in stone

Three evil giants
Of the south
Are constantly on the attack

With lies and fire
From their mouths
But we always send them back

We are brothers
Of the north
Who are sharing the all father's blood

Marching down the left hand path
We are spawned by Asagods
'Cause we are! 

We're the guardians
Guardians of Asgaard
Guardians
Guardians of Asgaard
Guardians
Of Asgaard

We have faced our enemies
A thousand times or even more

Still they cannot
Make us kneel
One thousand years of constant war
The giants look for
Any chance
To bring down Asgaard's mighty walls
No matter what they send at us
We will never let it fall
'Cause we are! 

We're the guardians
Guardians of Asgaard
Guardians
Guardians of Asgaard
Guardians
Of Asgaard

Standing firm
Against all odds
We are guarding
Asgard's mighty walls
We protect
The realm of Asagods
No matter
What they send at us
We will never
Let them fall

We're the guardians
Guardians of Asgaard
Guardians
Guardians of Asgaard
Guardians
Guardians of Asgaard
Guardians
Of Asgaard

*Still Remains - Avalanche*
Wishing someone would break my legs
A burden too heavy to bare
I've tasted the lips of the Ancients
and witnessed the fall of hope.
Hope.

Like saviors to the planet
we have risen
taking out anyone in our path
Infiltrate the heart of the enemy
as they suck the stream of life

From the decapitation of Jenova
to the drowning of Aeris
Don't come even a little bit closer
or I'll show you what this ultimate weapon
Is capable of.

Infecting, Infecting our soldiers
Petty experiments solely to find
the strongest breed of chaos
to further corrupt our world.
Failed.

From the decapitation of Jenova
to the drowning of Aeris
Don't come even a little bit closer
or I'll show you what this ultimate weapon
is capable of.

Wishing someone would break my legs
A burden too heavy to bare
I've tasted the lips of the Ancients
and witnessed the fall of hope.
Hope.

*Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name*
I'm waiting in my cold cell, when the bell begins to chime.
Reflecting on my past life and it doesn't have much time.
'Cause at 5 o'clock they take me to the Gallows Pole,
The sands of time for me are running low...

Running low--ooohhh...
When the priest comes to read me the last rites,
I take a look through the bars at the last sights,
Of a world that has gone very wrong for me.

Can it be that there's some sort of error?
Hard to stop the surmounting terror.
Is this really the end, not some crazy dream?

Somebody please tell me that I'm dreaming,
It's not easy to stop from screaming,
But words escape me when I try to speak.
Tears flow but why am I crying?
After all I'm not afraid of dying.
Don't I believe that there never is an end?

As the guards march me out to the courtyard,
Somebody cries from a cell "God be with you".
If there's a God then why does he let me go?

As I walk my life drifts before me.
Though the end is near I'm not sorry.
Catch my soul, it's willing to fly away.

Mark my words believe my soul lives on.
Don't worry now that I have gone.
I've gone beyond to see the truth.

When you know that your time is close at hand,
Maybe then you'll begin to understand
Life down here is just a strange illusion.

Yeah, yeah, yeah...Hallowed be Thy name
Yeah, yeah, yeah...Hallowed be Thy name
Yeah..................................


----------



## Cadavuh (May 14, 2009)

SATANIC VICTORY! KILL!

Aeon wins...


----------



## Varcolac (May 14, 2009)

*Ihsahn: Misanthrope*

Bring me my wine,
And the head of the world:
I will drink to her demise.

The subtle art of decapitation.
The perfect irony of such an end.

Bring me the flesh,
Of your sin and repentance:
Display the worlds delights.

This last meal,
My righteous friend,
I serve Thee cold.

Now lift your cup in celebration.
Indulge your lips,
I do insist.
Drink up, drink up.

Long ago,
I grew deaf,
To the echoes of my footsteps.

Long ago,
I grew blind,
To the world through your eyes.

I overcame,
The bleak destiny,
Of your lead filled convictions.

I prevailed,
And now I soar,
Relentlessly beyond the north.

In my ascension I scorn the eye of envy,
And he who flies is hated most of all.

I celebrate the distance,
Over which you spill your grief:
By your belief you waste your tears,
On a liar and a thief.

"How could you ever be just towards me?
I choose your injustice as my portion."

Now for the grand finale,
You will be protagonist.
This tragedy you did inspire,
Crucifixion with a twist.

Bring me my wine,
And the head of the world:
I will drink to her demise.

For this last meal,
My righteous friend,
I serve Thee cold.


----------



## oompa (May 14, 2009)

Lucy picked a fight with a bumblebee
The bumblebee it went and told the crow
The crow it settled down in the old gum tree
Sharpened all the arrows for its bow
Flew across the town to the school house yard
Spotted little Lucy heading home
Shot her through the backpack and through the heart
Maybe that'll teach her, I don't know.


----------



## Scootman1911 (May 14, 2009)

"Pinned to the bed like prized butterfly, you're mine"
Deathmask Divine - The Black Dahlia Murder

I love that line for some reason


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 14, 2009)

Ulver - Eos

The sun is far away
It goes in circles
Someone dies
Someone lives
In pain
It is burning
Into the thin air
Of the nature
Of a culture
On the dark side
Under the moon
The wolves gather


----------



## right_to_rage (May 14, 2009)

The rain falls upon the acidic trees of the millennium scorn
The fire has vanished, leaving behind a trail of death for all to see.
The birds & the trees, then you & me
Lay twitching on the forest floor.
The yeti is waiting for us to take us into his home,
Care for us just like one of his own.

Wild bones!
Wild bones!

Wait! The yeti no longer has a home
The trees are gone & nothing has grown.
A table, a chair, an internet nightmare,
When will the forest speak?
When all is dried up and way too weak?

Haha holy shit


----------



## lucasreis (May 15, 2009)

I walk into the club looking kind of sexy now. *BLRAURGHRARUL*
I see these shorties in the corner, they started making out.
They pull their panties down, they take their pants off.
Then they started getting freaky on the dance floor.
Shake it mommy give it to me like you need some love.
I got some bottles in the caddy that we can open up.
Let's get drunk tonight, baby we don't have to fuck.
And bring your friend along, maybe we can have some fun.

Let's get freaky now, let's get fucking freaky now. [x4]

I got these bitches all tipsy trying to sex me.
I know they want it, alcoholics are some sex freaks.
*This ex and chronic gots me wanting to get messy.
So let's get messy girls, come on let's go get messy girls.*

Come on bitch, you know you want this.
That hardcore shit will make you feel the toxic.
Versace, Rolex watches.
Bently coups with the 20's droppin.
Convertible top, and the wheels spin.
I can taste that ice when my grill is in.
If you want me baby feel me in.
'cause I don't waste my time with lesbians.


----------



## silentrage (May 15, 2009)

Judas Fucking Priest

Hellrider (6:23)(Tipton/Halford/Downing) 

Here they come
These gods of steel
Megatron 
Devouring what's concealed


Speed of Death 
Crossfired they stare
Final breath 
From vapourizing glares


Raised to man oppressed 
Sign of persecution 


Hellrider 
Rocks through the night
Hellrider 
Raised for the fight

All incensed 
To overthrow
Strong defence 
With armaments they grow 


By this quest 
Their fates renowned
Put to rest
Abominations grow

Time to ram it down
Judgement for the tyrant


Hellrider 
Rocks through the night
Hellrider 
Raised for the fight

Fight undying and eternal 
Wheels bring death and pain infernal
Honour bound your strength repleted
To no end they're undefeated

Hellrider Hellrider 
You fought their battle for them

Hellrider Hellrider 
You brought them through their despair

Hellrider Hellrider 
Your tempered steel relinquished

Hellrider Hellrider 
You slaught them all extinguished

Wrath of doom 
In killing fields
They consume 
Their valiants never yield

Triumph to the gods
Vanquished of enslavers

Hellrider 
Breaking their will
Hellrider 
In for the kill

Hellrider Hellrider 
You fought their battle for them

Hellrider Hellrider 
You brought them through it all 

Hellrider


----------



## krauser19 (Sep 1, 2010)

as long as we live as long as we die we will strive to let death find as litle as posible to destroy MORS....necrophagist


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 1, 2010)

ok a lil bit of a necro bump but cool thread none the less
twilight of the thunder god
thor, odin's son, protector of mankind, rise to meet your fate, your destiny awaits.
thor, odin's son, protector of mankind, rise to meet your fate, the ragnarok awaits


----------



## Michael Dragus (Sep 2, 2010)

Nile-Cast down The Heretic 

"Isis Sayeth in Mighty Voice,
"The Number of Thy Days are Cut Short.
Thy Bones are Broken to Splinters Thy Vertebrae are Severed."
Horus Hammereth Thy Head.
The Sons of Heru Smash You with Their Blows."
Meshuggah-Sum

"Vision will blind. Severance ties. Median am I. True are all lies"

Dream Theater-A Change Of Seasons

"I'm sick of all
Your hypocrites
Holding me at bay
And I don't need
Your sympathy
To get me through the day

Seasons change and so can I
Hold on Boy
No time to cry
Untie these strings
I'm climbing down
I won't let them push me away"


----------



## Johnboy_Ice (Sep 2, 2010)

while I'm not a big fan of them anymore, pretty much all of Rush's lyrics qualify as epic. Neil Peart is a great lyricist on top of an awesome drummer:


What can this strange device be?
When I touch it, it gives forth a sound
It's got wires that vibrate and give music
What can this thing be that I found?

See how it sings like a sad heart
And joyously screams out it's pain
Sounds that build high like a mountain
Or notes that fall gently like rain

I can't wait to share this new wonder
The people will all see it's light
Let them all make their own music
The Priests praise my name on this night

from 2112 overture


----------



## jr1092 (Sep 2, 2010)

"The struggle to free myself of restraints, becomes my very shackles."
Meshuggah - Disenchantment.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 2, 2010)

More songs by Nile and Opeth than I can list.


----------

